# Changing saving location for file downloads in Windows 10



## Sneakers (Jun 29, 2016)

I had Win 7, and when saving a file, it would ask me where to save it, and then could pick a folder I wanted...now I have Win 10, and saves everything in one folder location without being asked if I wanted to choose the folder I wanted. I can't even change folders of where things get sent to if I can't choose a folder each time I save a file.

Thanks.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 29, 2016)

Sneakers said:


> now I have Win 10



I found your problem my friend. You're using shit and need to change to Win 7 ASAP


----------



## Sneakers (Jun 29, 2016)

I would if I could...but dont know where my win 7 disc is located....system came with it, and didnt have much choice on it. :/


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 29, 2016)

I guess you'll have to suffer then my friend :c

Just be glad your system locale wasn't set to Spain while on the donkey cart ride through Belize


----------



## darien (Jun 29, 2016)

Sneakers said:


> I would if I could...but dont know where my win 7 disc is located....system came with it, and didnt have much choice on it. :/


System came with Windows 7(or 8.1) or Windows 10?
Fact is, if you have a valid COA(Certificate of Authenticity- also known as that shiny sticker with your windows product-key on it) you usually have downgrade rights that you can exercise. If the system came with Windows 7 or 8 and not Windows 10- and you recently chose to 'upgrade' to 10, you can typically go back to Windows 7 (or 8, respectively) within 30 days fairly easily. To access this, open the Start menu and select Settings. Click the “Update & security” icon and select “Recovery.” You should see a “Go back to Windows 7” or “Go back to Windows 8.1” option. Click the Get started button to get rid of your Windows 10 installation and restore your previous version of windows.

Now depending on what you're trying to accomplish and that you (unfortunately) have chosen to stick with Windows 10- there are a few different ways you can go about it.

If you're trying to save files onto a different drive you can just search from the Start Menu for "default save locations" and then click the "default save locations" result which should have a 'system settings' caption under it and a gear icon. Clicking that will bring you to a dialog box where you can select the drive you want it to save to and it will create a folder with your windows user name and a few subfolders for your files. It will also save any new downloads to those folders- but it will not move existing files as previous versions of windows did, you'll have to do that manually.

If you're trying to change your default download directory for your browser(eg browsing FA and saving images to your local computer), there are browser specific settings available for most major browsers. Each link below points to an appropriate tutorial.
Chrome
FireFox
Edge
Safari
Opera


----------



## Sneakers (Jun 30, 2016)

Windows 10 came with the system....my other system has Windows 7. 

Thanks got it sorted out...never thought of going into Firefox's settings to set it to save anywhere you want.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Sneakers said:


> Windows 10 came with the system....my other system has Windows 7.
> 
> Thanks got it sorted out...never thought of going into Firefox's settings to set it to save anywhere you want.



My condolence, friendo


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm guessing, since you don't mention it, that your using IE11/12 or Edge. (For all other browsers the process is pretty straight forward)

For IE/Edge


*Change the default download folder on your PC*

Open Internet Explorer, select the Tools  button, and then select View downloads.
In the View Downloads dialog box, select Options in the lower left hand corner.
Choose a different default download location by selecting Browse, and then select OK when you're done.
_Taken from: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/17436/windows-internet-explorer-download-files-from-web


This link covers all other browsers --> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-download-location-ie-chrome_


----------



## darien (Jul 1, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I'm guessing, since you don't mention it, that your using IE11/12 or Edge. (For all other browsers the process is pretty straight forward)



Reading other replies in the thread helps avoid redundant posts and may provide more information when making your own post. :3 

He was using FireFox and has already solved his problem by following a guide I posted a link to. 

It should be noted that the process is different between IE and Edge, though you'll find the vast majority of Windows 10 users who are not using a third party browser such as Firefox, chrome, opera, etc. tend to be using Edge as IE is hidden away (but still present in Windows 10)


----------

